# Need help with three TV media room



## pwizzle (Jul 11, 2017)

i am embarking on a three TV set up for my new media room. I was looking at the Denon AVR-X2300W (2016 model) or the AVR-X3300. My main TV will be a 65"-70" flat screen with one 50" TV on each side. I currently have some Mirage Omni 60 speakers that i will use for the larger TV sound. 

Do I need additional speakers for the side TV's?
Is the Denon receiver a good choice? If not, what would you recommend? 

This will be my first true theater/media room.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi pwizzle, welcome.
Tough questions to someone else to answer, since you are best qualified. What are the other 2 TVs for? If for watching say 2 other football games, it's doubtful you would want sound going on all three.


----------



## pwizzle (Jul 11, 2017)

ajinfla said:


> Hi pwizzle, welcome.
> Tough questions to someone else to answer, since you are best qualified. What are the other 2 TVs for? If for watching say 2 other football games, it's doubtful you would want sound going on all three.


The room will be used for watching multiple games (basketball & football). I was thinking of only putting sound on the middle TV. The other two tv's will be 42"-50", 8need to see which size will look and fit best beside the larger TV. One 9f the side tv's will not have a cable hook up and will be used for streaming video via a chromecast or Apple TV. 



I am just starting this project and was just looking for some input for people who know way more than I do!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

